# Order of Certifications



## BJTRAISTER (Dec 31, 2012)

I have three certifications - CIRCC, CPC and RCC - is there a specific order they should be listed or is it based on preference?  I would list them as I have above but I've seen many people with the CPC, CIRCC, RCC - in that order.

Opinions?


----------



## EikaMTGQueen (Dec 31, 2012)

I do mine as

Erica Ross CIRCC, RCC


----------



## BJTRAISTER (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for your input.


----------

